# Promising Email from Civil Service



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

Finally, at least something back from CS. although reading the email has me a bit worried about the residence issue for the prior year to taking the test. Does this mean because i went to school and lived there, then i do not get residency in town X, where i have lived all my life (minus the 8 semesters at college)?


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

No, your residency preference will be your home town even though you went away for college. However, if you lived in your college town 1 year prior to taking the exam they would let you claim preference in your college town if you want.


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

uh...i wouldn't want to deal with those kids trying to keep UMass Amherst in the top 10 party schools. They are complete idiots. Amherst Police and UMass now work together so its not like you stick to the non college part of Amherst anymore.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Amherst is non civil service anyway so you dont have to worry about it.


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

oh yeah i forgot about that, they were actively recruiting students but i was too young at the time


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

What did the email say? I couldn't read mine so I asked HRD to send it again.
Thanks


----------



## MCPHS401 (Feb 13, 2007)

Information  regarding the about the May 19, 2007 Police Officer Examination, Municipal Service & MBTA - Announcement Number 8580​
Scores are scheduled to be mailed to exam-takers during the 2nd or 3rd week of September 2007 and should be available for viewing utilizing the HRD Standings & On-line Applicant Record Information System (SOARIS) by September 21, 2007.

The eligible list is scheduled to be established on November 1, 2007.

Please visit the Civil Service News & Updates section of the HRD website at http://www.mass.gov/civilservice for periodic updates and other important information. 
Veteran preference status information is being reviewed and processed on a daily basis. You may see updates in the on-line system prior to the release of the exam scores.
When you receive your score for the Police Officer test, the letter will list the four employment location selections you chose when completing the Residency Preference Claim Form at the testing site.

If, after you receive your exam score, you want to change an employment location you must put a request in writing to remove/delete one of your locations and to add another.

Please wait until you receive your examination score before requesting location changes since they cannot be processed until after the release of the scores.

If you are making a claim for residency preference placement on the eligible list you will need to indicate that in your written request. Please recall that residency preference placement on the eligible list is based on where a *candidate resided for the entire twelve-month period immediately preceding the date of the examination*. An appointing authority may require verification of residency for consideration prior to an appointment. If your residency cannot be verified, you may be removed from the eligible list for that community.
EMT (basic, intermediate, paramedic) status updates from documentation submitted for the 2007 Police Officer exam will not appear in the HRD Standings & On-line Applicant Record Information System (SOARIS) until the eligible list is established.
You will need to register as a first-time user if you have not already created an account in the system HRD Standings & On-line Applicant Record Information System (SOARIS). Use this link if you have Forgotten your UserID & Password for SOARIS?

While you wait for the exam results and the eligible list to be established we would suggest that you read some of the information noted below: 
MGL Chapter 31
Personnel Administration Rules.doc
Police Departments Covered By Civil Service.rtf
Listing of police departments covered by civil service law
Veteran & Active Military Duty Applicant Information
Police Officer Appointment Process Information
Medical & Physical Fitness Standards
Physical Abilities Test (PAT) Information
PAT's are scheduled by the hiring department
Multimedia - Civil Service
Physical Ability Test (PAT) video for entry level Police Officer
Periodically check the Civil Service News & Update section of our website www.mass.gov/civilservice for updates.

Sincerely,
[email protected]


----------

